# CFL's working well ,which is for which



## rjdigger (Jan 30, 2010)

i have 4 2700kelvin cfl's and 4 6400k clf's .which is for vegitative and which is for buddings.grew them low and thick with t-5HO's ,now there ready to go under my cfl's


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 30, 2010)

rjdigger said:
			
		

> i have 4 2700kelvin cfl's and 4 6400k clf's .which is for vegitative and which is for buddings.grew them low and thick with t-5HO's ,now there ready to go under my cfl's


 
*i dont wanna sound rude. but do you think you should be growing if you dont know what type or color of light to use??..... you should beable to tell by turning them on.. white is bright.(veg) red for flower.... good luck to you man..  post some pics
the chef.. hes got some great photos of cfl grows... he would be the CFL master to talk to..*
*LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2010)

Also, why would you go from HO T5s to CFLs, which put out less lumens per watt  ?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 30, 2010)

rjdigger said:
			
		

> i have 4 2700kelvin cfl's and 4 6400k clf's .which is for vegitative and which is for buddings.grew them low and thick with t-5HO's ,now there ready to go under my cfl's


 
they are ready to go into flower, alternating nodes? preflower nubs?
that being so...stay with the t-5 HO's. 2 bulb? 4 bulb, lumens?
you can augment the T-5 with CFLs, useing both light spectrums. 
i would go to www1000bulbs and look up what you have. then make your decision. run a combination of all your lights.
 'low and thick' sounds good, pics? good growin and have fun.  $$


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2010)

Need pic's of your bulbs. My guess on your k numbers is the 2700 are fer flowering. You should see a red tint when you turn it on. Your 6400's i'm guessing are the u-tube florecents, that would be fer vegggin. You'll get a blinding white light. Gotta ask though, like the goddess, why'd you switch from t-5's to cfl?


----------



## rjdigger (Feb 1, 2010)

my t-5s where used to sprout the seedlings for 3 weeks then i bought 4 bulbs off ebay 2-2700k and 2 6400k ,they are working well .babies are low and thuck branches very close together.they are lil devils from nivarna seed company


----------



## diggydabomb (Feb 1, 2010)

i would deffinately stick with the t5's or a combination of both..... i use t5's and they work great.although your not going to be able to flower more than one maybe 2 plants under just one red t5 bulb. use all white in veg and all red in flower i would recommend atleast 3,500 lumens per plant at the least, although others have done ok with alot less


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

HPS  is the way to go once you are ready to flower.

What size is your grow room? Once we find out that, we can help you on which is the best size light for you to use. Sounds like you are off to a good start.


----------

